# round magnite?



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

There is this plastic thing on my cord of my transformer and it looks like it has a mignate inside. Anyone know what it is? I took it off and it stoped working. Dont know it it was that what made it stop working or not. MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, that is a ferrite core, and taking it off should not affect the operation in any way. The function of the ferrite core is EMI suppression, but typically it's not needed.


----------

